# Interesting comment from Sierra on shortages



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.sierrabullets.com/why_cant_I_find_Sierra_Bullets.html

Makes sense to me, and I suspect all component manufacturers are doing the same.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

*Thanks!*

While Sierra's comment do nothing to ease the current shortage, the rumor mill folks can back off now.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Please see http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18776


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Great post, thanks.


----------

